# Dusseldorf show and a trip to the Mosel valley



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Some of you may be aware that some of the MHF ralliers did a trip to the Dusseldorf show last week, and then some set off to further afield; I did a few days along the Mosel, it really is motorhome heaven!

We had planned doing this at the Newbury show in May, and met up along the way at Venlo in NL, then went to the show in 2 convoys, and met up there. A few tips there for anybody contemplating doing the trip next year; it's well worth it, even if you don't intend buying a new van (and I didn't!) Full details at last updated on my blog with pictures.

start from this  entry. or see the link below.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hi Mike
I started doing Germany too this year. Some galleries here but more to come when I have time
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Germany


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Been 'doing' Germany for a few years now and one of our favourite destinations. Think the Minheim stellplatz is a little gem Techno, especially if you are on the front row which I noticed you were.

Ron


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I cycled over the bridge to Minheim from Piesport. It looked a superb location, and as far as I could see was full also! From what I saw, any nice weekend will find the best places full, but people are always moving on, so if you want to find a pitch get in early!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes we liked Minheim very much and I cycled both directions from there. St Aldegund is also nice and only 6€ including electric and water
EDIT electric is 2€ extra but unmetered


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I also got the front corner plot outside the Knaus camping park at Koblenz. everyone said I must have booked it months ago :lol: but the guy was leaving just as I arrived. Was 35€ for 2 nights with electric and the service facilities in the camping park.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Minheim is very popular and can be full at peak times but you can normally get on easy enough otherwise. Great cycling and great area.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We had our honeymoon in Germany 28 years ago, have visited many times over the years and find it even better by motorhome.

You mention Venlo. Did any of you try Klein Vink?

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

teemyob said:


> You mention Venlo. Did any of you try Klein Vink?
> 
> TM


sorry, no. what is it?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thermal baths not far from Venlo


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We stayed at the Kinnheim stellplatz this year, lovely spot, plenty of room when we were there (end of June). we were lucky to get superb spot on bank of Mosel, think it was about 5 Euros a night without electricity. Really nice guy collected the money. Very helpful tourist info office in the village.


----------

